# Chinese and Potash



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems China has throw a wrench into the greedy cartel world of nutrients.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/potash-price-system-faces-collapse-as-china-negotiations-stall-blmg/


----------

